# hey all



## s3mad (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all ,

im new to the site but im a s3 owner just checking you all out ....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome are you planning on swapping the S3 for a TT :?:


----------



## s3mad (Aug 26, 2008)

nope .....

had a tt before


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome -- you will find many posts relevant, or just plain fun

TTitan


----------

